# Stubborn bolt



## roadrunner85 (Feb 12, 2014)

1972 Ford F100 with lap belts only held by "star head" bolts. While replacing with new seat belts was only able to get two out, with two remaining which are not coming out. One broke off and drilled for removal with "EASY" out, which promptly broke off and is stuck in the hole. Am trying to drill again with diamond point drill on this one but wonder if anyone has an idea how to get the other one out. Insufficient room to get a pipe wrench on it and round head prevents a socket.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Seat belt anchor bolts have loc-tite on them. I would heat up the nut plates from underneath. Be careful not to start a fire.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

roadrunner85 said:


> 1972 Ford F100 with lap belts only held by "star head" bolts. While replacing with new seat belts was only able to get two out, with two remaining which are not coming out. One broke off *and drilled for removal with "EASY" out, which promptly broke off and is stuck in the hole. Am trying to drill again with diamond point drill on this one but wonder if anyone has an idea how to get the other one out.* Insufficient room to get a pipe wrench on it and round head prevents a socket.


Ayuh,.... Did ya drill _All _the way through the broken bolts,..??

If not, ya Got to,...

Go under the truck, 'n beat the broken easy-out, out with a punch,...
Easy-outs are to hard to drill,...

Once the holes are drilled clean through the broken bolts, heat 'em up, *Red Hot*, 'n quench 'em with water,...
Probably need Oxy/ Ac to get the needed heat, quick enough,...
A propane plumbers torch ain't hot enough,....

Then use yer easy-out, 'n they oughta turn right out,....
The quenched bolt, _shrinks_, allowin' it to turn out,...


----------



## c ray (Feb 11, 2014)

What Bondo said....
also on the bolt that you haven't drilled, Try heating the "nut" to cherry red then quench it. As the nut cools faster than the bolt, it will stretch. When everything is the same temp, it should come out easy.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Have Loctite on them. Gotta heat (be careful) in most cases.


----------



## roadrunner85 (Feb 12, 2014)

Have avoided heat since bolt is located about 2 inches from the gas tank which was installed in the cab behind the seat back in 1972. Also the "nut" is embedded in the floor so may be difficult. Will try heat gun as opposed to gas flame. More later, thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't have to use open flame on it or at min use a concentrate flame from a smaller butane torch.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Heat gun won't be hot enough. You may have to pull the tank...

Stop take a deep breath and re-look at your options. I usually find myself jumping to a solution only to make more work. Like your broken easy out.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

47_47 said:


> *Heat gun won't be hot enough. You may have to pull the tank...*
> 
> Stop take a deep breath and re-look at your options. I usually find myself jumping to a solution only to make more work. Like your broken easy out.


Ayuh,.... Even a propane plumber's torch ain't Hot enough,...

Mapp gas, Maybe, but Oxy/ Ac will absolutely do the trick,....

'n ditto on pullin' the gas tank out,...


----------

